# Confused about crossing state lines



## SB160

This may be the wrong place but I figured I was asking a question about "Laws" so here goes:

I live on the state line of Georgia-Alabama on the Georgia side. We are wanting to ride in the National Forrests in Alabama (not an organized event- just trail riding on public land)but are getting conflicting information from the Ga dept of Ag, Al dept of Ag, APHIS and the local vet. 

I KNOW we have to have a current Coggine..........DONE!

The Health Certificate is what is in Question..........

My Alabama Vet AND APHIS (USDA) says just a coggins needed.

Ga dept of Ag and Alabama Dept of Ag says I need a health certificate or performance event certificate. Health certificate good for 10 days at $25.00, the Performance certificate good for 6 months at $30.00. This is a "No brainer" which one I will get.

Here is the REAL confusion. My vet says all I need to do is bring the horse in (cross state line illegally according to the Al dept of AG, LOL) with his current coggins test so that they can take pictures of the horse and send them to the state. They DON'T need a current shot record, don't need to do any additional blood work............just pictures and the coggins to do either the health certificate or performance certificate. :shock:

So what is the point of the health certificate?? Is the Vet and the USDA right?? Just a coggins needed? I am totally confused and don't need any legal trouble.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Most states require a current coggins and a current health certificate to cross state lines. A vet has to do the health certificate. 
I live on the idaho wyoming border and to ride in idaho I have to have a health certificate, even if it is for one day. You can take a chance and just have the coggins.
We have a book at the clinic I work at that has all the state regulations plus a phone number to the state vet for each state to call with questions. You need to get the number of the state vet to where you are going and ask them the laws/regulations, then you can know exactly what you need.


----------



## Allison Finch

Some states also require a Brand Inspection....even if your horse isn't branded. It is used as proof of ownership.


----------



## Darrin

Allison Finch said:


> Some states also require a Brand Inspection....even if your horse isn't branded. It is used as proof of ownership.


Yeah I love brand inspections, never owned a branded horse but have to pay to have it checked out.


----------



## Saddlebag

The Coggins test is almost a joke. It means that your horse didn't test positive for Swamp Fever at the time blood was drawn. By the time it is tested it is already an out of date test.


----------



## Beauseant

Saddlebag said:


> The Coggins test is almost a joke. It means that your horse didn't test positive for Swamp Fever at the time blood was drawn. By the time it is tested it is already an out of date test.


 
Perhaps so, but trying to cross state lines without one IS NOT a joke. If you get caught, you will NOT be laughing.

As for the OP's question, I would err on the side of caution and have the coggins AND the health certificate, just in case your vet and the APHIS are wrong.


----------



## its lbs not miles

I've never ridden across the state line, but I know when shipping a horse I've never needed more than the medical paperwork from the state of origin.

However, it shouldn't be any more difficult for riding. After all, people still ride across the US (east-west and north-south). I can't imagine it's that complicated. Even shipping across the country can take days and cross many states. I can't imagine that it's that complicated, requiring new medical paperwork (not coggins...it's good everywhere) for various states during a week long transport trip. Shouldn't be any different for riders I would think.


----------



## Jamzimm101987

It all depends on the state. I live in WI close to IL border, to cross into IL you have to have a health certificate. Check with your vet maybe? Let him/her know what lines you'll be crossing.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I dont see any problem going across state lines with horses have all your supplies and certificates,proof of ownership,and you should be in good hands hope this helps.


----------

